
One in five cannot name a single author of literature, survey shows - ktamiola
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/03/01/one-five-cannot-name-single-author-literature-survey-shows/
======
bediger4000
"The most commonly named writer was William Shakespeare, while Charles Dickens
came a close second."

Pretty clear that "literature" means all those allegedly classic writers like
Walpole, or Charlotte Bronte or anyone before 1890 that had the 1880s
equivalent of a best seller. All of that material is pretty difficult for a
modern reader. The pacing is different, they used a very formal grammar, and
the stereotypes don't make any sense. If the point of reading is to enjoy,
"literature" is the wrong thing, obviously. If the point is to get exposed to
great ideas, "literature" is still the wrong way to do it. Lighten up, let
people read modern stuff.

------
coldtea
And why would they? Literature is for free people (or people feeling unfree),
people that have a sense of wonder about the world, history and society. You
don't need literature to live like a zombie, work your ass off in some
salaried position, and tickling your senses with superhero movies and
celebrity gossip.

